# Old Man Winter



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I just looked outside & there's frost in the pastures. Last year at this time I had my spring gardens planted. Guess, I'll just have to be patient.Been a long winter & everything is still dormant here.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Where abouts are you Rubberback?

I'm hoping the cold snap this week will be the end of it.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Navasota


----------



## Tylerhc (Mar 17, 2012)

Frost was present here in Bastrop this morning.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Hopefully I got out without damage here in Katy last night. Left before sun-up and won't be home until after dark tonight. I put tomatoes, peppers and cukes in on Sunday.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

monkeyman1 said:


> I'm hoping the cold snap this week will be the end of it.


So am I. I'm ready for spring.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm ready to plant but can't afford to put out 50 tomatoe plants out & loose them. I'm gonna wait awhile.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

monkeyman1 said:


> ....
> I'm hoping the cold snap this week will be the end of it.


Not likely....it snowed just a few years ago on April 15....and was 31 degrees here this morning.

It is a rare spring indeed that the gardener doesn't have to play the chicken game with Mother Nature (in fact I've never seen one that I can recall).

"Normally" if one waits until all danger is past, certain plants, like tomatoes, will suffer reduced production in the heat later on...others it doesn't matter much and those should wait.

If I plant tomatoes too soon, then the work of protecting and risk of loss is high. Too late and production is curtailed. It is about timing.

I can't ever recall a spring in which I didn't play the game with Nature on tomatoes. I covered mine last night(many of which have blooms on them) and fully expect to be forced to do so again before all danger is past...but if I waited until that point at which there was no risk of frost, my tomatoes would produce only a fraction of what they will produce with being in the ground now.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

No doubt Meadow. Hopefully, it won't get as hot as it has been. LOL!! I planted in the middle of April back in 05 & had one of the best gardens I've ever had. Guess, will find out. The almanac is calling for a cooler summer & even some rain.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

I believe it was last year I took the gamble and planted late Feb. and had a great garden last year. My garden is only 12x16 ish so if I were to have to replant it wouldn't be a huge undertaking like some of you guys.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

It was 39 this morning in Nada so my tomatoe plants are fine. Got em caged and the cages are wrapped with plastic wrap to protect them from the wind. I want to plant about 10 more tomatoe plants this weekend. Im holding off a week or so on the white squash and cucumbers.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Meadowlark, when did you plant your tomatoes? Do you let the first blooms make tomatoes or do you pinch them off?


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

36.9 was the low here with a light frost in some spots of the pastures. As of right now, I might try to plant Thursday if the forecast holds... I'll decide that morning.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

whistech said:


> Meadowlark, when did you plant your tomatoes? Do you let the first blooms make tomatoes or do you pinch them off?


In the ground about now and in the seed tray end of Jan.

Since you asked:smile:, I've got a theory about those first blooms...based on experience and not scientific.

Removing the first blooms is a good thing to do for our northern neighbors...my Mother, for example, in Missouri always removed the blooms until the plant got about a foot tall or so....but her plants didn't face Texas sun/heat and often produced right on up to the first frost in fall. Here, on the other hand, I don't remove them. I want to get the earliest tomatoes I can get before the night time temps soar and production stops until the weather cools again. I do selectively remove suckers below the top stems.

This seems to work for me...and as I mentioned I try to get as much as I can from my plants before those above 95 deg days and 80 deg. nights shut them down as far as fruit set goes.

I'd be interested in hearing your theories and others. I just believe you have to tailor your methods to the particular climate you are in....it isn't one size fits all in gardening.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

w_r_ranch said:


> 36.9 was the low here with a light frost in some spots of the pastures. As of right now, I might try to plant Thursday if the forecast holds... I'll decide that morning.


I would be interested in seeing the size of them tomatoes now in the containers. I know you posted a pic a few weeks back.

What is your soil temperature running? Do you see a momentary stunt in growth when coming out of a greenhouse to outside?
Thanks for your feedback


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Another frosty AM here. Yesterdays daytime temps were heating up.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

My neighbors won't plant above ground plants until after Easter. I may do this next year. I haven't had any frost issues, but had a couple of close calls. And as cool as the nights have been, I don't think I'm gaining much planting in early March.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

monkeyman1 said:


> My neighbors won't plant above ground plants until after Easter. I may do this next year. I haven't had any frost issues, but had a couple of close calls. And as cool as the nights have been, I don't think I'm gaining much planting in early March.


That will depend on nexts years temps in march. Last years temps at this time atleast here were a lot higher & the nights were not freezing.Plants won't grow much until the temps raise at night.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

monkeyman1 said:


> My neighbors won't plant above ground plants until after Easter. I may do this next year. I haven't had any frost issues, but had a couple of close calls. And as cool as the nights have been, I don't think I'm gaining much planting in early March.


How does your neighbors garden look around late July/August timeframe planting after Easter? Still producing or dying off? About the only thing producing in my garden during the scorching months is Okra.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Meadowlark said:


> In the ground about now and in the seed tray end of Jan.
> 
> Since you asked:smile:, I've got a theory about those first blooms...based on experience and not scientific.
> 
> ...


Meadowlark, thank you for the information. I don't have any opinions on removing the first blooms on tomatoes and peppers. I have read on some gardening forums where some people do that and I wanted your opinion since you are an experienced gardener. I read every one of your post in the gardening section of this forum and feel like I learn something from each post. Thanks Again!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

whistech said:


> Meadowlark, thank you for the information. I don't have any opinions on removing the first blooms on tomatoes and peppers. I have read on some gardening forums where some people do that and I wanted your opinion since you are an experienced gardener. ...


Peppers? Now that's something I think might have real merit in this climate since they normally are productive right up until first freeze. I will try that on one plant this year.

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

chumy said:


> How does your neighbors garden look around late July/August timeframe planting after Easter? Still producing or dying off? About the only thing producing in my garden during the scorching months is Okra.


I don't really know; you may have a point. I'm thinking the way to go is to do some planting early to mid-March, then the first of April. I plan to do a better job of planning this out next year.

I also like to read Meadowlark's posts. I have a lot to learn.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Well, The weather guru is calling for 39 here for sunday. Hope it doesn't get that cold. Its normally colder here then they call for.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

The forcast for my area calls for 35 deg Sun and Monday nights....definitely cold enough for a killer frost.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

31 For Monday night here.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

They dropped the forcast down to 30 deg. here tonight....gonna be a cold one.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Frost on the ground this morning.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Woo Hoo Think my tomatoes made the night and no frost. Planted in early March, wind got 1 plant 2 weeks ago and others growing healthy.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Update. It froze here. My potatoes took a hit but hoping they will bounce back. Going through one more night in the thirty's then gonna plant my maters.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Freeze here also...probably about 2.5 hours below freezing. My potatoes also took a hit...but they should come back with reduced production. Corn and bean seedlings appear to have made it just fine...of course the radishes, beets, carrots, brussels sprouts, brock, onions, all thrived. Covered plants, tomatoes, peppers, etc. are fine also

One more night to go.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Freeze here also...probably about 2.5 hours below freezing. My potatoes also took a hit...but they should come back with reduced production. Corn and bean seedlings appear to have made it just fine...of course the radishes, beets, carrots, brussels sprouts, brock, onions, all thrived. Covered plants, tomatoes, peppers, etc. are fine also
> 
> One more night to go.


Can't wait for it to pass. I'm so ready to plant my tomatoes.


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

37 Teusday morning 38 this morn. Will have to replant a few Bell peppers again. Lost 3 for sure. The wind with that yesterday got them.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Go away old man winter. He hammered my potatoes. Hopefully, thats it for winter. I put out 500 pea seeds yesterday.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Well **** got to replant maters. Was out of town and they got hit hard by frost I was told


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

juan said:


> Well **** got to replant maters. Was out of town and they got hit hard by frost I was told


Dang it!!!


----------

